# OBDII cable: whats the difference?



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

It won't work. Only the cables from trifecta will work. They have a special firmware and all on them to allow them to work with EZFlash. And you can get your tune from us for a lot cheaper than trifecta direct...

Here's a direct link to the tune-

Trifecta Tune 2010-2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo, Bad News Racing

And here's one for the cable-

Trifecta RED Cable, Bad News Racing


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, much appreciated


----------

